# RESOLVED hp pavilion dv 5000 laptop help???



## pkmg (Jan 21, 2006)

i have a hp pavilion dv 5000 lap top i cant get it to come on. heres the deal.ipress start sounds like it is going to start up as normal but the screen stays black and the start button on the key board flashes blue. i keep trying but this is as far as it goes. worked fine 24-36 hours ago. please any thoughts 
thanks peter


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Peter,

Plug in an external monitor into your laptop and see if you get a picture on that. In addition, take out one stick of RAM, and then the other. And unplug any external periphials from the laptop and see if that fixes it. Also, do you get any beeps?


----------



## pkmg (Jan 21, 2006)

*matt*

hey matt tried all nothing? when i power up it does notbeep but it sounds like cd/dvd drive is struggling to move i can open the door and close it still power button flashes blue ect any more thoughts


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Remove the hard drive and optical drive, as well as the mini PCI WiFi and see if it will boot. Also, try running off the battery, the AC power, and the AC power without the battery in. And try the external monitor again, but this time, try the Fn + Function key combination that switches the display output (look in the manual if you don't know).

If it still does not work, you have a problem with the video card, or a problem with the motherboard. Both will probably require a new laptop. If the laptop is still under warranty, then contact HP for a replacement.


----------



## pkmg (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks matt, under waranty sending back to h.p.

thanks again peter


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## jrybon (Apr 23, 2008)

So what did they say? Was it the vid or the motherboard? -J


----------



## chrispi (Apr 26, 2009)

I need help with mine too it turns on but the screen is black and it beeps help please


----------



## chrispi (Apr 26, 2009)

how do you remove the hard drive


----------

